# Netzwerk lahm



## meilon (7. November 2004)

Hi,
ich habe einen Debian 3.0 r2 Stable schon wochenlang ohne Probleme am laufen. Nur eins Stört mich: Die Netzwerkanbindung ist mir zu langsam.
Ich habe mal über verschiedene Wege versucht etwas runterzuladen
Samba: 2mbit
Web (xampp): nicht 700kbit
WinSCP: 100kbit
Das kann es doch nicht sein!

Ich habe eine 100mbit Karte eingebaut und wird an einem 100mbit Switch betrieben. Die 100mbit Lampe an der Netzwerkkarte leuchtet, aber mii-tool sagt mir nur eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link. Und über mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD wird auch net gewechselt.

Ich bitte um Hilfe.  Wenn jemand ne cfg braucht, nur melden


----------



## meilon (11. November 2004)

Hat denn keiner eine Lösung


----------



## Sinac (12. November 2004)

Eiegtnlich setzt man die Geschwindigkeit doch auch mit
./mii-diag -F 100baseTx-FD
oder?


----------



## JohannesR (12. November 2004)

Sinac hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Eiegtnlich setzt man die Geschwindigkeit doch auch mit
> ./mii-diag -F 100baseTx-FD
> oder?


Nope, mii-tool ist dafuer schon in Ordnung. Aber versuch doch mal den -A Parameter, mit dem koennte das klappen. : ) *guess*


----------



## meilon (12. November 2004)

nein, das hat leider auch nicht geholfen. mii-tool sagt nur "restarting autonegotiation..." und es bleicbt bnei 10mbit HD.
mii-diag macht ne Ausgabe, wobei es auch immernoch bei 10mbit HD bleibt. Hier die Ausgabe: 
	
	
	



```
server:~# mii-diag -A 100baseTx-FD
Using the default interface 'eth0'.
 Setting the media capability advertisement register of PHY #32 to 0x0101.
Basic registers of MII PHY #32:  0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000 0000.
 Basic mode control register 0x0000: Auto-negotiation disabled, with
 Speed fixed at 10 mbps, half-duplex.
 Basic mode status register 0x0000 ... 0000.
   Link status: not established.
 Link partner information information is not exchanged when in fixed speed mode.
   End of basic transceiver informaion.
```
mfg


----------



## meilon (16. November 2004)

Sorry für den zweiten Doppelpost in diesem Thread, aber wollte den Post anheben und wenn es keine große Mühe macht einen Admin bitten, den Thread mal ins Netzwerke Forum zu Verschieben/Linken. Vielleicht ist mein Problem eher Netzwerktechnisch anzusehen, als mit einem Betriebssystem. Leider sind hier auch nicht so viele Linux begeisterte am herumwandern. Mal sehen was kommt.

mfg


----------



## Neurodeamon (16. November 2004)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall überprüfen ob der Treiber für die Netzwerkkarte auch wirklich der richtige ist und ggf. korrigieren.


----------



## meilon (20. November 2004)

Hi
könntet ihr mir sagen, wie ich das mache? Ich weiß gar net was für ne Karte drinsteckt und was fürn Chip da drauf ist.
Den Chip erfahre ich ja durch draufguggen, aber ich weiß net, was fürn treiber installiert ist und wie ich eventuell den richtigen nachinstalliere.

mfg

EDIT: Da sind 2 Chips auf der Karte. Weil die´Karte im untersten Slot steckte und ich den PC net ausmachen wollte, habe ich es mit nem Spiegel abgelesen: RTL 8139B steht auf dem flachen und FC 515L auf dem hohen.


----------



## generador (20. November 2004)

also hast du ne realtek rtl 8139 B
treiber unter der realtek homepage zu finden


----------



## meilon (20. November 2004)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?Keyword=8139b#16Unix%20(Linux) Hier gibts jede Menge Treiber. Welcher ist der Richtige und wie installiere ich ihn? (Frage ich mal vorweg weil ich mir sicher bin, das es nicht einfach ist)

mfg


----------



## generador (20. November 2004)

http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloads1-3.aspx?series=16&Software=True#16Unix%20(Linux)

hier wirst du mal probieren müssen welcher der treiber bei dir läuft
da ich selbst kein debian habe kann ich dir das leider nicht sagen welchen du benutzen kannst

aber probiers doch mal per google oder auf der debian hp


----------



## meilon (20. November 2004)

Habe mal gegoogelt und da stand in nem Forum, dass die 8139too Treiber automatisch mitinstalliert sind und der mit allen 8139 Varianten umgehen kann. Desweiteren stand da, das man dmesg mal eingeben sollte. Hier wohl ein wichtiger ausschnitt:
	
	
	



```
8139cp 10/100 PCI Ethernet driver v0.0.6 (Nov 19, 2001)
8139cp: pci dev 00:09.0 (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip
8139cp: Try the "8139too" driver instead.
8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.24
PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:09.0
PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:05.0
eth0: RealTek RTL8139 Fast Ethernet at 0xc881a000, 00:50:bf:00:39:87, IRQ 10
eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'
```
 Da steht, dass der IRQ geshared wird. Und nach lspci mit der onBoard Soundkarte. Ist das normal? Hier noch die Ausgaben von lsmod und lspci. http://paste.phpfi.com/37761


----------



## generador (20. November 2004)

also
ich weiss das es unter windows die option gibt die auto sensitive auszustellen und der netzwerkkarte zu sagen was sie ist
also 100 Mbit Full-Duplex
gibt es vielleicht unter debian auch


----------



## meilon (20. November 2004)

ja, gibt es auch, mit mii-tool -F 100baseTx-FD kann man das eigentlich machen. Aber bei mir klappt das nicht. bei mir bleibt es bei eth0: 10 Mbit, half duplex, no link.
Aber komisch: da steht no link, obwohl ich über netzwerk gerade etwas sauge und über putty diese Abfrage gemacht habe. Da steckt also n Kabel drin  

mfg


----------



## meilon (4. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 
nachdem man mir in einem anderen Linux-Forum nicht weiterhelfen konnte, habe ich mir ne neue Netzwerkkarte von Longshine gekauft. Hat jetzt ein C am Ende.
Beim Hochfahren sucht er den DHCP mit 100mbit findet was und stellt sich dann nach mii-tool wieder zurück auf 10mbit, half duplex, no link zurück.
Aber egal, der Transfer mit Samba geht jetzt schon mit 15 bis 40 mbit.

Wollte es nur mal schreiben, falls andere auch mal probleme haben sollten

mfg


----------

